# Gluing up segmented bowls



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

I just completed the glue-up of my second segmented bowl. Unlike the first one I did, this one has three segmented layers that needed to be aligned. I found this very difficult to do and I am wondering how everyone else does it. I was able to make all my segments match very well. The issue I had was aligning them and clamping them during the glue up. On the last layer I taught myself a trick that might help me but I want some feedback on this. I twisted the two segments together and twisted them back and forth to squeeze out the excess glue. Then I let the sit for a few minutes until the glue started to get tacky enough that the clamps wouldn't mess up my orientation. Once I got all 4 clamps on I cranked them down. When I tried to do this without the unclamped witing period the pieces slid all around. Is this a good technique or are there better ways? Should I consider other types of glue like hot melt or hyde glue?


----------



## adienner (Jul 22, 2007)

this might be hard to understand in words...
on the larger of the rings that you are gluing, i like to attach 3 blocks around the circumference of the small ring with super glue.(glue these on the face of the large ring) Make sure not to glue the two rings together now. Now, the smaller ring will fit inside of the scrap blocks that you attached. You can now clamp this and it will not move.

i realize that that was confusing...haha
any questions please ask and i will try to clarify


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

the method you are using is what I do whenever the segments need to be aligned perfectly. Glue has what is called a "tack" time. this is the time it takes for the glue to hold and not slide. I rub the two pieces together until it gets hard to slide them. At this point I carefully align the pieces and then hold them until the count of 30. I think you could get by with less time but that's always worked for me. 
another trick I've used is to align them as listed above, wipe off the glue squeeze out in a couple of areas and then put some CA glue on the outer portion of the joint and hit it with accelerator. This holds it in place while I put the clamps on.
If the rings are the same size I often use a hose clamp at the joint to keep them aligned while clamping from the top.
I haven't done segmented work for quite a few years now but I'm starting to get excited about it again. I have new skills and some better tools and saw blades so it should be easier.
I still do a fair number of segmented rings but I use them as inserts into my mirrors.


----------

